# Hi



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys havent been around much had a busy summer just stopped in to say hi. Iam now the proud owner of 5 crayfish and 6 hermit crabs I love those little guys so funny. Of course I still love my fish which are getting bigger glad I didnt overstock my cichlids lol. Just wanted to say hi and catch up on the posts. Pat


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

welcome back!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Share photos when you can!!  Welcome back!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys will do


----------

